# Walkie Talkies in Aruba



## gretel (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm leaving in 10 days for Aruba and I wanted to figure out a way to talk with my family while on the island.  My brother and wife are staying at the Westin (Palm Beach) and me and my family are staying at Costa Linda (Eagle Beach).  I'm estimating we are about two miles apart.  We can call rooms and leave messages (I don't know if either resort charges for local calls).  Another option I considered is sending emails.  Both of these require being in the resort/room.  I know we can rent cell phones but that seems like a pretty expensive solution.  

I have a Motorola T8510 walkie talkie set that has a long range (18 miles without interference).  With interference, they are supposed to go a little over a mile and a half.  We tested them yesterday and they only lasted half a mile in the city.

I'm wondering if anyone has tried using walkie talkies and how far they were able to keep a signal in Aruba.

Also, if anyone has another suggestion, I am open!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 24, 2008)

We've used cheap walkie-talkies before, but only within the Marriott complex.  Yours sound like nice ones, I would imagine they'd work.


----------



## jfitz (Mar 26, 2008)

Keep in mind that the frequencies your walkie talkies operate on are assigned by the USA FCC and are only legal for use within the USA.  Foreign countries often assign those frequencies to other uses.   Consequently, use of your walkie talkies on Aruba is very likely illegal and if it happens to be on a frequency assigned to a local emergency service could bring you unwanted attention from the local authorities.


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 26, 2008)

jfitz said:


> Keep in mind that the frequencies your walkie talkies operate on are assigned by the USA FCC and are only legal for use within the USA.  Foreign countries often assign those frequencies to other uses.   Consequently, use of your walkie talkies on Aruba is very likely illegal and if it happens to be on a frequency assigned to a local emergency service could bring you unwanted attention from the local authorities.




You'll figure it out pretty quickly if your chosen frequency is being used by others.  Just switch to another one.


----------



## ajlm33 (Mar 26, 2008)

jfitz said:


> Keep in mind that the frequencies your walkie talkies operate on are assigned by the USA FCC and are only legal for use within the USA.  Foreign countries often assign those frequencies to other uses.   Consequently, use of your walkie talkies on Aruba is very likely illegal and if it happens to be on a frequency assigned to a local emergency service could bring you unwanted attention from the local authorities.



Also please keep in mind, the walkie-talkies that have an extended range  should only be operated in the US as mentioned, as they normally require a FCC license to operate. The ones that have a shorter range are normally no more than just toys. Usually you can tell if this is the case by reading the notice on the back of the package that you purchase them in (as to the FCC license requirement).

As to operating in another country, I would be very careful as noted above, especially if you don't have a license.

KI6GIF


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 27, 2008)

We just returned and there were tons of families in March with walkie talkies on Palm Beach. Some looked like the "cheap" ones and some looked quite expensive.


----------



## gretel (Apr 6, 2008)

*Update*

We are in Aruba with our walkie talkies.  Unfortunately, they don't work from Eagle Beach to Palm Beach (3/4 mile).  I may research a better pair when I return (even though these are supposed to be good).


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2008)

gretel said:


> We are in Aruba with our walkie talkies.  Unfortunately, they don't work from Eagle Beach to Palm Beach (3/4 mile).  I may research a better pair when I return (even though these are supposed to be good).


Your cell phones should also work there - next time check with your carrier before u go to determine if the costs is worth it.
At the Marriott - local calls were $1 for 3 minutes with free internet.


----------

